# Any new dual subs coming in the future from SVS?



## mr.sooner (May 10, 2014)

Hi all. New to the site but I have been trolling for a long time. Does anyone know if SVS has anything coming in the near future of a dual sub? Like a JL Audio F212 or F213. Fathom/Gothom? I know I can buy a pair of SVS SB 13 Ultra's. Great chance that is what I am going to buy. Wondering about quads though. I am and always been a bass hound. Mainly music listening. Close to pulling the trigger on my subs. SVS is at the top of my list even though I have never heard them. I am pretty confident they will replace my aging Velodyne HGS 15's. I am not a bargain shopper. But always look for the best deal on the item I am buying. I have not doubts about SVS warranty and customer service is the best around. I am pretty confident I will like them and not have to return them.
Thanks John


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

Hi John - 

Nothing currently in the works for a dual driver sub. As you noted, dual SB13U can always be stacked if needed, and quad SB13U strategically placed in the room will have the smoothest bass and densest modal standing wave pattern anyway. 

The SB13U is great for music with a tight, punchy and detailed presentation with no overhang. We can assist you with set-up and calibration - just reach out to SVS at [email protected].


----------



## mr.sooner (May 10, 2014)

Thanks Ed! I will call this week.
John


----------

